
Self Replicating Computer Programs - calhoun137
https://medium.com/@calhoun137/self-replicating-computer-programs-8136bbbacc60
======
calhoun137
author here! very interested to find out if anyone has any comments or
questions or objections. going to start writing the next article shortly

~~~
raidicy
Is this at all related to "Robust-first computing"? I first heard about it
from this video[0]? He calls it a "movable feast machine".

What interested me about cellular automation is that in my reading of Neumann,
it is said he was working on using cellular automata to construct fully
replicating machines. It is also said he probably would have gone on to
develop said architecture in full had he not died. Is your research in anyway
related?

I'm interested but woefully lacking in formal cs training.

[0][https://youtu.be/helScS3coAE](https://youtu.be/helScS3coAE)

~~~
calhoun137
my life's work is the continuation of von neumann's research on self
reproducing machines. I just had a major breakthrough after 15 years and am
just free writing a massive series of articles right now

i watched that video briefly and skipped around, it looked like it was based
on cellular automata? I have never heard of this specific application, but am
aware this type of application is possible for them. Cellular automata were
used by John Conway in the game of life, and I have studied this subject
pretty deeply and this is a major source of inspiration for what I am doing
now

